# Tail set question (CKC canada)



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am no expert but a picture would help.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

I was a little hesitant to post someone else's dog up for critique... and wanted more of a general opinion on the subject.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sunshine said:


> How heavily do judges weigh in on tail set? I've found a show prospect who is truly a lovely looking young dog, she has a dreamy-floaty-springy way of moving, she seems like a soft-sweet and eager to please young lady... I asked a few more experienced show people what they though of her and they liked her overall type and movement and said they were sure she could finish a championship. I would have to guarantee she would reach her championship if I took her.
> 
> So a beauty except this goofy "gay tail" and I'm not sure if it's a long crop or a full tail but the extra length seems to exaggerate this point. To me (especially because I'm new) the tail really sticks out. However the more experienced people seem less concerned... so
> What's the consensus here? Over look a goofy tail on a beautiful young dog?


Tailset is very important and a poor tailset can make it very difficult to finish an otherwise nice poodle. The tailset is the location on the croup where the base of tail is set on. It should be set on up very high so that there is little to no slope from the end of the topline to the beginning of the tail. A low tailset will have a slope or drop off from the topline to the base of the tail. 

Tail carriage is separate from tailset and it is also important. Poor tail carriage (carrying the tail out at 1:00 or even lower) is a huge issue and could also make it very difficult to finish an otherwise quality dog. 

A gay tail is a carriage issue, not a tailset issue. I've seen dogs finish AKC championships quite easily with tails that lay flat on their back. A gay tail is not nearly as detrimental in the ring as poor (low) carriage of the tail. It can also be disguised a bit with some hairspray. I would vote to look past the funky tail and move forward with the nice youngster.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I dragged out my Shirlee Kalstone, "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" for the great illustrations of Poodle structure. The body, neck, legs, feet and tail are judged as a unit for a total of 20 points, a tail set low, curled or carried over the back are not preferred. I don't show, so maybe others can chime in and correct or update. Maybe you can just post a picture of the tail set for the experts...


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you charismatic, that's the kind of information I was hoping for and yes I think it's carriage issue and not a tail set issue. I just didn't have the terms quite right. 

I've gotten to the point where I'm not just seeing poodles (and hair) anymore which is weird ... how did I not see how different they all were all along?


----------

